
U.S. Truck Driver Shortage Is on Course to Double in a Decade - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-24/u-s-truck-driver-shortage-is-on-course-to-double-in-a-decade
======
whenchamenia
The shortage, is pay, and freedom. Plenty of drivers are willing to jump back
into the market if the nannys are turned off and the pay bumped a tiny bit.
Most people get into trucking to be left alone, not to be more micromanaged
than the average cube-dweller.

~~~
a3n
Trucker. The nanny-tron can be annoying. But it can also save you some hassle
when you're in the right, as it has for me. And it's reasonable easy to stay
on Nanny's good side, just drive safe and sane, and follow the rules.

I doubt they'll turn off the nannies, companies get dinged by the feds when
drivers screw up.

------
simonblack
It seems contradictory to me that there is going to be a driver shortage at
the same time that transport volumes are dropping disastrously.

[https://www.joc.com/trucking-logistics/truckload-
freight/us-...](https://www.joc.com/trucking-logistics/truckload-freight/us-
economy-nears-crossroads-shipping-costs-volumes-drop_20190620.html)

~~~
towndrunk
I have to say... That's a pretty weak source. In fact, it's only one sentence.

